# (the passing of) the Merckx Pista



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

I bought two track bikes recently. 

Both are beautiful.

One is a Merckx. 

The other is a pearl orange, chrome and long-pointed lugged Gemini (a highly-regarded french artisan who, among other things, built custom frames for Ocana and Anquetil)

I cannot justify keeping both.

I could not - until yesterday - decide which one to sell.

Today my choice is made, the Merckx will be passing on to a new owner....

So goes the great karmic movement of the universe -- ATP Junkie has his new Merckx and this one slips away from my hands....

Goodbye Merckx Pista, I hardly knew ya, but from your tied and soldered spoked tubbies to the pantographed stem, you will have left an indelible impression on my soul.... sniff.

philippec


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

Is ATP trying to corner the market on Merckx's these days??!

Nice bike.


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

Merckx = potato chip bikes, right? 

Signing off to go ride my recently rehabbed '90-91 Weinmann Corsa Extra - woo hoo!


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Phillipe that is one sweet looking ride. At least you know it's going to a good home!

Now I know who to go hit-up if I ever need a Merckx track bike in my size


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*errp...*



> So goes the great karmic movement of the universe -- ATP Junkie has his new Merckx and this one slips away from my hands....


I think I may have been misunderstood ... when I said " the great karmic movement of the universe" , I meant it in the broadest possible terms... e.g. ATP has just come into his new MX Leader Motorola bike and I am about to sell this track bike off, but not (necessarily) to ATP (Anyway, I think it might be a bit small for him).

You see, it's one of those cosmic balance type-things -- especially considering that ATP lives on the diametrically opposite side of the Globe from me -- if he were to get a new Merckx and I were not to get rid of one, the cosmic disequilibrium would cause the earth to wobble uncontrollably off its axis.

So, really, selling this bike is going to turn out to be a good thing, for me.... and for humanity!

Philippe


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

^^ 
that's very profound

That bike looks big already and it may still be too small for ATP? ATP must be a giant!









The above bike only weighs 27 lbs! that's only 2 lbs heavier than my Merckx TSX winter bike with fenders! And it's worth $15k


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

kdub said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this bike in Houston this past summer at West University Cycles before they went out of business. It was pretty cool looking but I never would have guessed that it would have cost $15K. Wow..... That's a LOT of old, beater Merckxs!  

Texbike


----------

